# How do you make a Circular Frame



## KenFitz (May 21, 2007)

I guess the question is: Is there a formula to figure out how wide and long pieces need to be in order to glue them up, then trim them into a circle. Not sure I phrased that right but I want to make a circular frame that is about 20"to the outer edge in diameter and facings that are 1 1/2" wide.

No one is going to use a solid piece of wood because there would be too much waste. There has to be a formula to come up with the length and with of pieces to be glued up so you can trim into a circular frame. I guess I've said it now a couple of times and hope that I have explained what I'm trying to figure out.

Thanks in advance for any advice/assistance you could share with me.

Ken


----------



## TCCcabinetmaker (Dec 14, 2011)

make two half circles then dowel them together, make it a little larger then trim it down, so if you want a twenty inch circle (I guess you mean the outside circumfrance) then make a 21 inch half circle. and trim it down, make sure your dowels are well inside the 20 inch mark.

Now if you mean a 20 inch inside circumfrance, then you're going to need to make a 24 inch half circle that you can trim down to what will be 23 inches..


----------



## KenFitz (May 21, 2007)

Johathan that is exactly what I was looking for. Any way I could get the sketchup file from you. once I see how you did it I could modify it I would think for any size. Thanks so much for answering.

TCC I actually thought about that and if I couldnt get what I was looking for I would have gone that route. Thanks for answering.

BTW both of you have some awsome projects.

Thanks again

Ken


----------



## Tootles (Jul 21, 2011)

Ken, Have a look at this blog and this blog, both done by Sam Shakouri. These have the formulae.


----------



## KenFitz (May 21, 2007)

Thanks Tootles. I think I understand the drawing in the second one. It makes sense, but I've never been a real math whiz. Will study it until I figure it out. Jonathan's post gives for me a much easier way and I am trying to learn sketchup so I could two birds with one stone. I amstill however a firm believer in using tools like sketchup to accomplish things but still want to know the real/old way of doing things. Thanks again for responding.
Ken


----------



## KnickKnack (Aug 20, 2008)

If all those seem too easy, GaryK did this amazing piece of work…


----------



## gfadvm (Jan 13, 2011)

Jonathan, That is impressive. I thought Rance was the only one who could do magic tricks like that!


----------

